# Just because...I can't get enough of my two girls



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I love all three, but I really love having my two girls!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Carlee's sweet little puppy face is just too much to handle. I was not a fan of those tops, but now after seeing them on your girls they are really very cute. I love that the girls are matching. That's the fun part about having girls. Every pic is so adorable. Even the first one with Indy in the background.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Meoshia. These two girls just get closer and closer every day and I'm so in love. The are always playing, sitting and sleeping together plus they both love all my attention. 

I wasn't sure if I would like these tops either, but I really do. More so for at home wear on chilly days. Their fleece lined, stretchy and sleeveless. Carolina doesn't mind sleeves, but for now Carlee's arms don't come out of things if their sleeveless and til we get through the puppy stages, sleeveless works better for her. She sometimes chews on sleeves right now.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, those pics are all beautiful, I love them all . the LD tops look adorable on the girls and I love how Indy is in the background of the first pic


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I can't blame you for being so enamoured with the two of them, they are super adorable on their own but together they're almost too much cuteness to handle!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't get enough of them either. How adorable are they in their matching tees. Millie has the one Carolina is wearing. You have 3 beautiful babies!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

These two are so adorable! I keep telling hubby our next will be a LC, I love the little tuffs of fur around the ears, I always melt.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh these pictures are so sweet! They are both so pretty! And it looks like they're getting along pretty well already?


----------



## miss nomer (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> I love all three, but I really love having my two girls!!


Your little one with the dark spots looks like my baby kind of  your girls are beautiful!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love the picture where they look like they are kissing. I bet their really enjoying each other too.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ahhh, I agree, I can't get enough of your little girls either!! They are so darn cute! I have the LD top in a hoodie that I got from Elaine. I think in terms of quality and softness, it is one of mine and Lily's favorites.


----------

